# Hello Everyone



## bree1433 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi!

Introduction, my name is Bree. I graduated with my Social Work degree this past May, and having a hard time believing it will soon be a year since I graduated  I love what I do, and I bring that passion to all the other interests I have. Unfortunately, my interests are many and I have no where near the time for them all. One thing that I do want to do though is get better at writing. I love writing poetry and some fiction. Normally I love writing free verse poetry, but have started to see the beauty of writing poetry in the old structured ways. I'm still learning and looking into each different form of poetry. My goal will hopefully to pick a style each week and just write a couple of poems. 

Otherwise, I am also interested in mountain biking, snowboarding, Tae Kwon Do, once I get more established in my job and home I plan on buying a piano. Seeing as I do a lot of outdoor activities the most likely times I will be on here is early in the morning and later at night. Where I live we just got about 30 inches of snow in the last 24 hours, so after work today is going to be a great powered day for snowboarding! 

Anyway, I hope to get to know some of you folks pretty well. I look forward to being able to post some of my poems, and hopefully a short story or two.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 18, 2016)

Welcome bree! Thank you for joining us.. It is always exciting to greet new members and welcome them to this fabulous community. I like your goal to write different kinds of poetry... Have you had a chance to look around?


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 18, 2016)

Using different forms will certainly drive and test your ability!  Do you have any favourite poets, or a particular form of poetry that you're stronger in? And :hi:


----------



## bree1433 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi! Its nice to meet you as well!

Not a whole lot yet. I of course did find the poetry form. It will be easier to look around tonight when I get home.


----------



## bree1433 (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes, it will. That partially why I'm doing it is to see which I perfer. Otherwise, free verse poetry is what I have done for the longest time. 

As for favorite poets, I love Edgar Allen Poe, William Blake, Jane Austen, and we'll lots of others xD


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 18, 2016)

Free form is my preference too, although I love Haiku too!! I look forward to seeing what you can do!


----------



## bree1433 (Jan 18, 2016)

I really like Haiku when I'm writing poetry about where I live. I'm not sure why, but it just seems to fit perfectly! Hopefully I will be able to post some soon!!


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 18, 2016)

bree1433 said:


> Hi! Its nice to meet you as well!
> 
> Not a whole lot yet. I of course did find the poetry form. It will be easier to look around tonight when I get home.



I am looking forward to reading your work, Bree... Check out the poetry challenges.. The Pip challenge is geared to helping new and experienced poets become comfortable writing all types of poetry. There are several Groups.. The YPS, and the Poetry Boot Camp... Sooo, lets get you moooovin and grooovin!


----------



## bree1433 (Jan 18, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> I am looking forward to reading your work, Bree... Check out the poetry challenges.. The Pip challenge is geared to helping new and experienced poets become comfortable writing all types of poetry. There are several Groups.. The YPS, and the Poetry Boot Camp... Sooo, lets get you moooovin and grooovin!



Okay, that's really good to know. I will definitely look over them!


----------



## PiP (Jan 18, 2016)

bree1433 said:


> Hi!
> I love writing poetry and some fiction. Normally I love writing free verse poetry, but have started to see the beauty of writing poetry in the old structured ways. I'm still learning and looking into each different form of poetry. My goal will hopefully to pick a style each week and just write a couple of poems.



A fellow poet! Welcome, bree  I look forward to reading some of your work.


----------



## bree1433 (Jan 18, 2016)

PiP said:


> A fellow poet! Welcome, bree  I look forward to reading some of your work.



And I to you! I love reading what others come up with. Mainly because I feel like I learn so much just from reading others.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 18, 2016)

Bree, PM me if you want an invitation to the YPS... enjoy!


----------



## bree1433 (Jan 18, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Bree, PM me if you want an invitation to the YPS... enjoy!



I will do that ^-^


----------



## KellInkston (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice to have you with us. Good luck and work hard!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 19, 2016)

Edgar Allan Poe's poetry is fantastic.

We have a Mentor Directory here. Also, there are Writing Contests and Prompts you can participate in! Neat-O, right? : D

Hope to see you around the forum!


----------



## Suppress (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Bree, welcome to the forum!I look forward to seeing your work!


----------

